# How do you guys keep the boat carpet clean?



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I've been boat shopping for quite some time and have looked at quite a few. EVERY SINGLE ONE has had a carpet covered wood floor. For many years I have fished out of my old 14' Starcraft with it's bare aluminum floor. When I fish I drop crawlers, bedding dirt, minnows, and fish I land drip slime and blood or puke up food I pretty much ignore it. When the floor gets too grungy I get out a bucket of soapy water and mop it out. I never had a boat with carpet but it looks like the next one will. What are some ways you guys with a carpet boat floor keep it clean? Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

end of season I hose it down and scrub with dawn soap. During season I only use works in paper. Mid season... If the carpet is clean the dude probably ain't catching much


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

I use water and a soft bristle brush. try to avoid a power washer and chemical cleaners if you can, blood and worm guts will come out if you soak the carpet and lightly brush it. Be careful with scented cleaners also, nothing worse that getting the floor wet on the lake and smelling your boat up and drawing bugs in to the scent.


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

Carpet will hasten the rotting of your floor. Order it without, And order Vinal, Or pull it out and Epoxy coat it with grit or ground walnut shell, They also sell a coloring pigment for epoxy, @ https://www.theepoxyresinstore.com/collections/pigments No Real fishing boat should have Carpet on the Floor, I just hose my epoxy floor down, No mess or stink! Jaa


----------



## F. Thompson (Jan 9, 2014)

In the fall when my wife calls Stanley Steamer for the house.I give the kid extra to do my boat. During the summer,we use the wet-vac and call it good.


----------



## knotforcharter (Feb 4, 2014)

I did my floor with marine vinyl. As mentioned above I use simple green and a soft bristle brush. You can buy the marine vinyl at JoAnn Fabrics. They have coupons somewhere.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

I hate vinyl. I kneel a lot and my knees and back don't like it. Plus, in the spring it tends to be cold on the feet. Dad has vinyl in his new boat. I added carpet.

I have a carpet cleaner. I take people fishing all the time. In return, they clean my carpet and wash my boat if need be! Good trade.


----------



## 386xf (Nov 30, 2010)

Snap in/out carpeting on a fiberglass boat


----------



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

to get it clean a carpet vac, a shop vac and then a hot bucket of water with some dawn and some degreaser like the citrus kind, soft brush and scrub, comes out very well with a rinse. to keep it clean I bought a large outdoor rug from menards thin and light, I cut it to fit in back of boat a little large, cut out seat post holes and I attach it to two front seats with 2 zip ties. and while motoring down road I throw my tackle box on one side and my trolling weights on the other along with the net in between both. hold it down great, gets dirty shake it out, or vacuum it. gets ruined toss it, saved a lot of life on my carpets last 4 or 5 years. Velcro would work well for this also


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a front & back deck's that are carpet, but the Main floor cockpit area is Vinyl.

We met everything possible into the cockpit.

Front deck carpet is nice when the Mrs like to nap, sleep, or tan.

So I will use a bissell, and clean the front deck about 1/2 through Summer & before winter storage.

I will use light soap & water. Cleans nice.

Cockpit floor though, that get hosed out, & rinsed out the drain plug.

I will take a bucket & brush, and stubborn at end or year as well, looks new every time.


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Man, just read that after posting from my phone, there's a reason I like a full keyboard that's MINUS auto correct....... lol


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

have vinyl floor in my lund. about once a week i pull into local car wash and spray it down and then use their vacuum on the rest of the boats carpet, five years old still looks good.


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't mind some worm guts and fish blood. However the bugs will trash a boat quick and that smell!


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

angry angler said:


> I don't mind some worm guts and fish blood. However the bugs will trash a boat quick and that smell!


Yes, bugs are the worst. I'm glad I have a fiberglass floor, carpet isn't great. I'd follow the above advice, and view carpet/boat flooring as a consumable. Get as many years as possible, then replace it.


----------



## gman1984 (Dec 19, 2007)

thanks for the tips, haha i vacuumed before, ha never washed. thought that with no wind bugs came anyway and put in red n black carpeting 10 years ago. Better do that, scrub down interior every year tho. 84 starcraft with 75 hp chrysler 3 cyl. Engine started up on dime this spring again, looks like she will make it another year.


----------



## shooter 50 (Feb 27, 2012)

WHEN WERE OUT AND FIBERGLASS FLOOR GETS SLIMY WE USE PINE SOL WITH BOAT BRUSH ,AND QUICK RINSE TO KEEP FLOORS CLEAN .IM SURE IT WOULD WORK ON VINYL TOO ,JUST REMEMBER TOO RINSE FLOOR OFF TO PREVENT SLIPPERY SPOTS.AND OH YES THE PINE SOL SMELL KEEPS FLIES OUT !


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

Vinyl floor is slippery to me, I like carpet. I have a large rubber mat in the back that I sit my fish on when unhooking them, I just shake the mat off after a couple of trips to get the scales out.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> end of season I hose it down and scrub with dawn soap. During season I only use works in paper. Mid season... If the carpet is clean the dude probably ain't catching much


that would be worMs in paper


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Corey K said:


> Vinyl floor is slippery to me, I like carpet. I have a large rubber mat in the back that I sit my fish on when unhooking them, I just shake the mat off after a couple of trips to get the scales out.


I like the rubber mat idea


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

386xf said:


> Snap in/out carpeting on a fiberglass boat


Yup. Also on my previous boat I had a chunk of carpet I threw down in the back. It saved a lot of mess


----------

